
Wire App open source client – major restrictions - goldfishcaura
https://github.com/wireapp/wire-webapp/issues/1134
======
mi100hael
Signal has the same policy. I understand that these companies are paying money
to host their API servers, but c'mon. Either run a free, open service or
don't.

------
mdekkers
The guy has a point. They write on Medium[1]:

 _Q: How is open source going to impact Wire’s users and what are the
opportunities for them? Wire’s users can now build their own client from our
source code and run it on our platform._

Which is clearly not the case...

[1] [https://medium.com/@wireapp/you-can-now-build-your-own-
wire-...](https://medium.com/@wireapp/you-can-now-build-your-own-wire-client-
ea9ed9214e26)

------
ArchReaper
Why is this posted here?

~~~
wand3r
Draw attention to it for that dev; so the team is forced to take action. It's
fair play. I've seen it go both ways; someone crushed Stripe with allegations
and PC and several support techs showed up; guy was breaking the terms _bad_.

HN is a good place for devs and companies to get clarity. In that case; it
pushed me towards stripe; in other cases away from an unscrupulous company

